# Texas Schoolboad Arrested for Approving Science Curriculum Questioning Evolution



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

Read more here: School Board Arrested for Questioning Evolution.

Taken from the article: 



> Attorneys for the school officials declined to comment. However, Ms. Wendy Howell, attorney for the State of Texas, indicated they felt their case was strong, citing portions of the Civil Rights Act preventing government officials from discriminating based on religious criteria.
> 
> "Calling into question an established scientific theory based on orthodox religious dogma is a clear violation. What they have done is criminal and they must be held responsible."


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 1, 2009)

Clever! Ha!


----------



## sastark (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, that one made me at least see what the link was. Well done.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

Taken from the article: 



> Attorneys for the school officials declined to comment. However, Ms. Wendy Howell, attorney for the State of Texas, indicated they felt their case was strong, citing portions of the Civil Rights Act preventing government officials from discriminating based on religious criteria.
> 
> "Calling into question an established scientific theory based on orthodox religious dogma is a clear violation. What they have done is criminal and they must be held responsible."


----------



## he beholds (Apr 1, 2009)

(j/k)


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder how many people clicked the link.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

That is great now we will get a supreme court ruling on Intelligent Design and see if it is religious or as much a legitimate theory and the 200 year old hogwash of the Darwinists. 

Anyone who holds to Evolution based on Darwininsm should have their teaching credentials removed. If they are a scientist they should be disbarred from the scientific community as an idiot or a liar. 

Did you all watch Expelled EXPELLED: No Intelligence Allowed - Official Site


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

Read the full article I linked. It's a doozy.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

not nice 
I think you violated the Regulative Principle or something there has to be some law of love against that


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

I wrote it out of love.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, nice one. It's believable enough to make me click. If you weren't a lawyer I'd sue!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Oh yeah, nice one. It's believable enough to make me click. If you weren't a lawyer I'd sue!



Do it! He needs the 'practice'!

Theognome


----------



## Berean (Apr 1, 2009)

At glance first I thought this said, "eTexas Arrested". Never mind...


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 1, 2009)

good 'un


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

Prepare to be rocked with overly-broad interrogatories.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 2, 2009)

Good one Andrew


----------

